# Latest Update Keep ur Paws Crossed / Wayne, NJ



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OHH how sad....I hope they take your "offer" Please keep us updated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Did a private adopter adopt Ginger? 

I wonder what offer they can't refuse would be?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I know her adoption should make me smile, but it kinda just made me sad. I hope your offer was truly too good to refuse. Keep us posted, please!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> WLR
> 
> Did a private adopter adopt Ginger?
> 
> I wonder what offer they can't refuse would be?


=============================================
Yes, a family in New York with a large fenced in yard.
I'll let you know if the "offer" was sucessful later.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for trying to keep them together. We will pray that they take your "offer." Keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Praying they take your offer!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Shelter did *not* call me back like I asked them to so I'm not sure what happened.
It's just been a very strange day today along with the job of putting on my Paul Bunyan hat over the next couple days to remove 50' of tree that came down in the winds we had today. It actually snapped 20' up from the base. My yard has suddenly became a third smaller.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

You have your hands full. Hopefully shelter will call you back today or tomorrow.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...I hope they have the means to take them both and a change of heart. I hope they know how bonded these two were. Sometimes people just are not aware or understand the bond between two animals.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

That is a definate good news bad news situation. I was on the phone yesterday afternoon with GoldenHearts Rescue from NJ who is going to go and temperament test Max, Ginger and Ginger's poodle friend, Molly. They wouldn't have separated the two. Expect to hear from them on Monday or when ever the next open day is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

Thank you so VERY MUCH!! Let us know how Max, Ginger and Molly come out with the temperament tests!!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Called 2x today, no answer, drove past a few min ago and no one is there.
*Hopefully* the people who were interested in Ginger didnt come back down from NY, and Ginger and Molly can be kept together. I keep hearing Molly's crys when all we did was take Ginger outside for some pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Will say big prayers that they can be kept together.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Sent you an email, Bill.


----------

